# A few questions



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm a little confused with the whole nutrients thing. I'm using Potassium Nitrate, Mono Potassium Phosphate, and Seachem Flourish for micro and macro nutrients. Is this enough for a 29 gal tank? If so, how much should I be dosing?

I'm using DIY CO2, which is easy to make and set up. The glass diffuser I was using doesn't work anymore (Do not know why), so I had to switch to an air stone instead (I also use Seachem Flourish Excel). Will an air stone be able to properly give my aquarium the right amount of CO2? 

Note: I'm using 90w of light.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Kamon,

Fertilizing does not have to be complicated. I have tried the PPS-Pro and EI methods, and EI (Estimative Index)is the one I am currently using. You will find it here in the Fertilizing forum.

For me, I try to use the KISS method (keep is simple stupid) for most of the things I have to do. I wanted a system that was 1) easy and 2) proven. The Estimative Index (EI) method has been used successfully by many aquarists, and it uses the chemicals you have. I start by dosing per the recommendations for KNO3 and KH2PO4 and add the Flourish per the recommendations on the bottle. See how things grow, and make adjustments after a few weeks or so after you see how things grow. Keep is posted!


----------



## Diesal (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey Kamon. I don't think an airstone would be enough for your 29 Gal, and DIY Co2, take a look at the following link for a cheap, simple, but efficent Co2 reactor.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

I've been using DIY-CO2 too, but was told that it doesn't produce enough bubbles to be effective and what it does give out will eventually cause your plants to suffer "withdrawal symptoms" when it eventually stops producing CO2. I won't be using it anymore after my tanks stop producing. You should get some Seachem Flourish Tabs to put under the substrate. I did that 2 weeks ago and my plants blew up! They're growing really fast now and the tabs usually last about 3 months.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I hope you read about fertilizing in the fertilizer forum. Unless you have root feeders you don't need to have plant tabs and water column fertilizing. Potassium Nitrate & Mono Potassium Phosphate are macro fertilizers. Micro fertilizers are the trace minerals. Sechem flourish is just micros. Seachem Excel is a carbon source and not a fertilizer. Plants need N (nitrogen), K (potassium), & P (phosporus) and trace minerals + Light + carbon.

I used DIY CO2 for a couple of years. You just have to be consistent with keeping it going. Some people use two bottles and alternate them. That's what I did with my 29g until I went pressurized. I used Niko's little pump with it. Here's the link:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor-21.html


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for all your help, everyone. This hobby requires a very smart person to be any good at it and I can use all the help I can get. Today I bought a timer to turn both of my lights on at 9am and off at 5pm, so that'll help out alot. I've learned quite a bit, but I'm still in the dark on a few things. 

Lighting is a very confusing subject. I've read the lighting forum, btw. 

I have a 55w florescent light above my tank (exact Kelvin slips my mind) and an old aquarium hood which I changed to fit two compact florescent lights (daylight brights at 6500K). I have around 90w over my tank. 

I'm aware that T5-HO lighting is probably the best I can get. I've seen very few DIY projects involving T5-HO bulbs and I'm really interested in making my own hood/light fixture to hold T5 lights. If anyone could help out and provide a link or description on how to make your own fixture, I'd very much appreciate it. 

One more thing; my plants aren't exactly "thriving" like they should be. They're growing quite fast, but their color seems to be lacking. I'm not sure what the problem could be, but I'm going to bet its a combination of lighting and trace fertz. Could anyone shed some light on the subject?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Kamon,

So if I understand correctly, you have about 90 watts of compact florescent (non-spirals?) over a 29 gallon aquarium? I assume you are dosing KNO3, KH2PO4, and Seachem Flourish, but you don't mention quantities or frequency. Are you doing any testing for your nutrient levels? Also, you don't mention CO2, are you doing pressurized, DIY, Excel, or none at all?


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

I use this:
KN03 - 1/4 tsp - 3x a week
KH2P04 - 1/16 tsp - 3x a week
Seachem Flourish - half a capful - 3x a week
Seachem Flourish Excel - one thread each day 
DIY CO2

I have no testing for my nutrient levels.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Kamon,

If the plants are growing quite fast, why do you say they are not thriving? Could you be more specific regarding "color lacking" please?


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

I should've stated what I meant more clearly. 

Plants that are supposed to be red in color aren't very red at all. Their color is more pink than anything. I've read that it could be related to low Iron (Fe) and improper lighting. Just wanted some insight into this problem.

Also, another problem I've encountered is that my electrical timer isn't working properly (or I have no idea what I'm doing with it). If anyone has experience with a GE Eletrical Timer #15079, please let me know.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Kamon,

I have a little over 2 watts per gallon and my "red plants" (Ludwigia repens; Limnophila aromatica; Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset') really only develop their redish color in my aquarium when the stems grow near the surface (and light bulb). I used to just dose micros (CSM+B) but the last couple of months I have dosed separate iron in addition and my "reds" are definitely more colorful. Sorry, no help on the timer.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist: I'll think about adding extra Iron to my tank. Thank you. 

It seems no one can help on the specific timer. 

The timer I have is one you plug into a wall outlet. It has two outlets itself, and I have two light fixtures on my tank. I plugged both into the timer, but sadly, nothing is working. 

The problem could be because the fixtures have an on/off switch. I'm not completely sure if the timer will work with anything that has an on/off switch. 

Thanks.


----------



## ianryeng (Dec 22, 2008)

Kamon,

I hope you have resolved your timer issue. While I have no experience with that particular model and cannot find the instruction manual on GE's website I have the following points to consider.

- Are the on/off switches on the light fixture set to 'on'? (They should always be on, the timer is the switch now)

- Are the lights ever turning on? This model has a vacation mode that randomly turns on and off...

- Try resetting the timer (use a pin to depress the button in the little hole) and verify the default functionality, maybe it is good enough as is?


Hope that this helps, perhaps with more specific information we can get this working.
If all else fails contact GE and see what they have to say, I'm sure that they would like to know if they are distributing unusable products.



-Ian


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

The timer I'm using has 20 different settings you can program (each setting is numbered #1-20). The settings show an 'ON' and 'OFF' time that has to be specified. I chose 9am for 'ON' and 5pm for 'OFF'. 

The seven days of the week are displayed at the top of the screen. If Monday is highlighted, for example, the setting will be applied for Monday only. The days can be used in many different combinations such as Monday, Wednesday, and Friday. I chose a Mon-Sun schedule and saved the information. 

This is just setting #1 that I've completed. Apart from the settings, there is a 'MANUAL' button that displays 'Auto On', 'Auto Off', 'On', and 'Off'. Two of these settings have something to do with a timer, which is very confusing. 

To be honest, I'd much rather buy an easier digital timer to work with.


----------

